# Word of the Day:  Shallow



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2021)

Shallow

Lacking depth, not deep, superficial


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2021)

Although my mother was taken off the ventilator at the hospital, she is still being watched carefully by the nurses, as her breathing is very shallow.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 4, 2021)

There is a secret spot in the shallow part of the creek where you can pan for gold.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2021)

Toddlers and babies must be supervised constantly in water, they can drown even in a shallow puddle.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 4, 2021)

The patient in the hospital with Covid is breathing very shallow.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Sep 5, 2021)

The words _"He's so"_ often come before _"Shallow."_


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

You cannot learn much at all,  nor gain any significant understanding,
from some chapters in school history books, because they are very shallow on certain topics.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 6, 2021)

When I was a child, a little girl in my neighborhood drowned in a _shallow_ fish pond.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

When I swim I prefer to start at the deep end of the pool and end up at the shallow end where I can put my feet down


----------

